# Can i use this for a mister for my crested gecko enclosure?



## Kaylynn626 (Feb 19, 2021)

So I have to mist the cage multiple times a day because the lady at the pet store gave me the wrong heating light and it drys up to quick in there?
Would this work to keep the humidity up?








VIVOSUN Pet Supplies Reptile Humidifier - Mister Fogger Terrariums Humidifier Extremely High Pressure Silent Pump Fog Machine for a Variety of Reptiles/Amphibians : Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies


Find thousands of pet supplies at low prices. Shop online for dog, cat, fish, bird, and small animal supplies at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca





Or would i still have to mist the tank? I'm trying to keep the tank at a good humidity and its hard when I have to spray it multiple times a day because the heat lamp drys it up


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Not sure what what’s like but we have mistkings on ours now. 
If you go on swell reptiles there’s a fogger that would work and cheaper than that with really good reviews! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Swell Fogging System


Hydrating fogging system for humid rainforest enclosures Creates a mysterious atmosphere that looks spectacular Comes with an impressive 160cm of tubing and 1 year warranty




www.reptiles.swelluk.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaylynn626 (Feb 19, 2021)

elishacoombes9 said:


> Not sure what what’s like but we have mistkings on ours now.
> If you go on swell reptiles there’s a fogger that would work and cheaper than that with really good reviews!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does the site ship to Canada?


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

If you go ahead like you’re going to purchase and see if you can put in your address 

Tried looking online but also says you can ring them x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

If it's too hot it could harm your gecko. I don't use a heat lamp, I use heat mats but surely the thermostat should control the heat so it shouldn't dry out the tank too much? What humidity and temperature is your Geckos enclosure throughout the day?

Depending on your type of set-up. I use exo Terra glass terrariums, I find they dry out quite quickly so I've covered half of the top in tin foil to assist with humidity and it's made a huge difference, I mist the enclosures myself twice a day. I don't put it near the UV light but I have seen on YouTube that some people have cut out gaps to fit around the heat and UV lamps, I'm not that brave. It might be not work for you, but it may help till you get a mist system in place.


----------



## Kaylynn626 (Feb 19, 2021)

M1chelle said:


> If it's too hot it could harm your gecko. I don't use a heat lamp, I use heat mats but surely the thermostat should control the heat so it shouldn't dry out the tank too much? What humidity and temperature is your Geckos enclosure throughout the day?
> 
> Depending on your type of set-up. I use exo Terra glass terrariums, I find they dry out quite quickly so I've covered half of the top in tin foil to assist with humidity and it's made a huge difference, I mist the enclosures myself twice a day. I don't put it near the UV light but I have seen on YouTube that some people have cut out gaps to fit around the heat and UV lamps, I'm not that brave. It might be not work for you, but it may help till you get a mist system in place.


Yea i will probably cover half the top and that will probably help  thank you!!!


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Haven’t covered any of our exos and never had a problem here, never even thought of it, good idea though. But we misted 3+ times a day, Hence why we now have mist kings on the racks now as was taking was too long misting them all. 
But with one gecko not worth paying out a lot, just mist more daily x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

